# Cindy Hales named new executive director of Michigan History Foundation



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Cindy Hales named new executive director of Michigan History Foundation*

Contact: Cindy Hales, 517-335-2796
Agency: Natural Resources









May 16, 2014

A new executive director has assumed leadership of the Michigan History Foundation. Cindy E. Hales will take over the post from Patricia L. Clark, who is retiring.

Hales is a Michigan native who brings both organizational leadership and fund development skills to the post. She most recently worked as the vice president of resource development for McLaren Central Michigan Hospital in Mt. Pleasant. Prior to that, she worked as the director of corporations and foundations for Central Michigan University (CMU). Hales also served at CMU as director of development for the College of Education and Human Services.

"We are pleased to have a person of Cindy's caliber and talent at the helm of the foundation," said MHF Board Chair Joe Schwarz. "Cindy's professional background and experience are key to ensuring the foundation's continued success in preserving and interpreting Michigan's rich heritage."

Hales holds both a Doctor of Education degree and a Master of Public Administration degree from CMU. Her bachelor's degree is in urban and environmental studies from Grand Valley State University. In addition to her development experience, Hales also has worked in various leadership roles. Most recently, she served as interim executive director of the Isabella Citizens for Health, a nonprofit in Mt. Pleasant focused on increasing access to primary health care in the area. She also served as chief executive officer of the Mt. Pleasant Area Chamber of Commerce, the Tawas Area Chamber of Commerce and the Cheboygan Area Chamber of Commerce.

"I am excited about this opportunity and look forward to working with our donors around the state to support the preservation of Michigan's rich history," Hales said.

The Michigan History Foundation was established in 1989 by a group of business, industry, civic and political leaders to raise private funds from donors interested in ensuring Michigan's rich history, people and culture are maintained to inspire generations today and in the future.

The mission of the Michigan History Foundation is to raise private funds to help preserve and interpret Michigan's history, including the Michigan Historical Center's museum system, archival, publications, historic preservation and heritage educational projects and programs.

The Michigan Historical Center is part of the Michigan Department of Natural Resources. Its museum and archival programs help people discover, enjoy and find inspiration in their heritage. It includes the Michigan Historical Museum, 10 regional museums, Thunder Bay National Marine Sanctuary and Underwater Preserve, and the Archives of Michigan. Learn more at www.michigan.gov/michiganhistory.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

